# [Logcheck] - Erreurs de cron

## y351

Bonjour,

J'ai installé logcheck dernièrement.

Je reçois des alertes le concernant : 

 *Quote:*   

> From: "(Cron Daemon)" <logcheck@localhost>
> 
> Subject: Cron <logcheck@localhost> if [ -x /usr/sbin/logcheck ]; then nice -n10 /usr/sbin/logcheck ; fi
> 
> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/run/lock/logcheck’: Permission denied
> ...

 

ou 

 *Quote:*   

> From: "(Cron Daemon)" <root@localhost>
> 
> Subject: Cron <root@localhost> run-parts /etc/cron.hourly
> 
> mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/var/lock/logcheck’: Permission denied
> ...

 

```

ls -ldZ /var/lock /run /run/lock /run/lock/ 
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> drwxrwxr-x. 3 root uucp system_u:object_r:var_lock_t 60 20 févr. 16:48 /var/lock/
> 
> drwxr-xr-x. 17 root root system_u:object_r:var_run_t 740 20 févr. 11:50 /run/
> ...

 

```
mount |egrep '/run'
```

 *Quote:*   

> tmpfs on /run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,seclabel,mode=755)
> 
> 

 

D'après le bug déclaré sur Debian, un dev propose de basculer les droits vers 

 *Quote:*   

> This is not a bug in logcheck, but your /var/lock directory
> 
> permissions seem screwed up.
> 
> chmod 1777 /var/lock
> ...

 

Qu'en pensez-vous de 1777 ?

----------

## y351

J'ai déclaré un bug :

https://bugs.gentoo.org/710312

----------

## sebB

Peux tu poster le journal de compilation de logcheck et equery f logcheck?

Pour les changements dans logcheck 1.3.20 regarde ici

----------

## y351

 *sebB wrote:*   

> Peux tu poster le journal de compilation de logcheck

 

hmm...Je n'ai jamais activé l'option ; c'est fait maintenant.  :Smile: 

Il y a deux fichiers de log :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> No package files given... Grabbing a set.
> 
> --- replaced obj /var/lib/logcheck/.keep_app-admin_logcheck-0
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Package:    app-admin/logcheck-1.3.18-r1
> 
>  * Repository: gentoo
> ...

 

```

equery f logcheck?
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /etc
> 
> /etc/cron.hourly
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pour les changements dans logcheck 1.3.20 regarde ici

 

Merci.

----------

## y351

Message lié ?

 *Quote:*   

> From: added by portage for logcheck <logcheck@localhost>
> 
> Subject: Logcheck: localhost 2020-02-26 15:02 +0100 exiting due to errors
> 
> Warning: If you are seeing this message, your log files may not have been
> ...

 

```
cat /etc/logcheck/logcheck.logfiles
```

 *Quote:*   

> /var/log/auth.log
> 
> /var/log/messages
> 
> /var/log/cron.log
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> -rw-r-----. 1 root logcheck system_u:object_r:var_log_t       17468 21 févr. 15:02 /var/log/auth.log
> 
> -rw-r-----. 1 root logcheck system_u:object_r:cron_log_t     283639 21 févr. 15:41 /var/log/cron.log
> 
> -rw-r-----. 1 root logcheck system_u:object_r:var_log_t       35544 21 févr. 15:33 /var/log/daemon.log
> ...

 

```
cat /var/log/cron.log |egrep 'Permission denied'
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (CRON) This directory or file can't be watched (/var/spool/cron/crontabs): Permission denied
> 
> (CRON) This directory or file can't be watched (/etc/cron.d): Permission denied
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> drwxr-xr-x. 1 root root    system_u:object_r:system_cron_spool_t 144 30 janv. 18:42 /etc/cron.d
> 
> -rw-r--r--. 1 root root    system_u:object_r:system_cron_spool_t 476 12 nov.  15:14 /etc/crontab
> 
> drwx-wx--T. 1 root crontab system_u:object_r:cron_spool_t         52 12 nov.  15:14 /var/spool/cron/crontabs

 

```
su -s /bin/bash -c "/usr/sbin/logcheck -d" logcheck
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> D: [1582297218] Turning debug mode on
> 
> D: [1582297218] Sourcing - /etc/logcheck/logcheck.conf
> ...

 

Il n'y a pas de problème d'espace.

----------

## sebB

D'après l'ebuild, l'utilisateur et le groupe logcheck auraient du être créé.

```
pkg_setup() {

   enewgroup logcheck

   enewuser logcheck -1 -1 -1 logcheck

}
```

Or ce n'est pas le cas chez toi. Peut-être à cause de selinux.

cat /etc/passwd pour vérifier.

Faudrait savoir qui essait de créer quoi. logcheck ou root?

Si tu demande a l'utilisateur logcheck de créer des dossiers, de surveiller des fichiers alors qu'il n'existe pas, ça va être compliqué.

----------

## y351

 *sebB wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Or ce n'est pas le cas chez toi. Peut-être à cause de selinux.
> 
> cat /etc/passwd pour vérifier.

 

```
egrep logcheck /etc/passwd  /etc/group
```

 *Quote:*   

> logcheck:x:109:998:added by portage for logcheck:/dev/null:/sbin/nologin
> 
> logcheck:x:998:

 

J'ai finalement résolu certains soucis :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I've solved some alertes with SELinux :
> 
> allow system_cronjob_t var_lock_t:dir create;
> ...

 

----------

